# Can hamsters, gerbils and mice have popcorn?



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

As the title says LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

That they can, but only as a treat (obviously lol) due to the salt content 
My rats share my popcorn with me


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

You can get little corn cobs that you pop yourself in the microwave, the popcorn can be given to all small animals and then I usually give the left over cob (that still has bits of popcorn stuck to it) to the gerbils to gnaw on.

They are these ones
Popcorn - Corn Cobs - £2.70 : ratRations.com


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll have to get some of those 

I've got some salted and sweet popcorn left over from yesterday(the stuff you do yourself in the microwave) and thought they might like some-how much should I give?Syrian hamster, gerbil and 3 mice.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Probably just 1 piece each of the stuff you have popped (the salt and sweet ones) it is just a treat so a small amount will do 

With the cobs I have linked to, the pieces come out really small and as they have no sugar/salt on them I usually just scatter a tablespoon full round the cages.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

I also use the stuff you pop yourself. However, if I'm eating the already popped stuff myself I normally give mine a small piece each.


----------



## TimothyTheGerbil (Aug 22, 2021)

polishrose said:


> I'll have to get some of those
> 
> I've got some salted and sweet popcorn left over from yesterday(the stuff you do yourself in the microwave) and thought they might like some-how much should I give?Syrian hamster, gerbil and 3 mice.


DO NOT give your gerbil any popcorn which has salt, sugar, artificial sweeteners or flavourings on it because these can be harmful to your gerbil and especially microwave popcorn has lots of these in it. If you want to give your gerbil popcorn I recommend getting plain popcorn kernels and cooking them with very minimal sunflower seed oil and if any excess oil is on the popcorn after you can soak it up with a paper towel. However, even then popcorn holds almost no nutritional value and should only be given to your gerbil very occasionally. I hope this helps


----------



## TimothyTheGerbil (Aug 22, 2021)

TimothyTheGerbil said:


> DO NOT give your gerbil any popcorn which has salt, sugar, artificial sweeteners or flavourings on it because these can be harmful to your gerbil and especially microwave popcorn has lots of these in it. If you want to give your gerbil popcorn I recommend getting plain popcorn kernels and cooking them with very minimal sunflower seed oil and if any excess oil is on the popcorn after you can soak it up with a paper towel. However, even then popcorn holds almost no nutritional value and should only be given to your gerbil very occasionally. I hope this helps


Haha sorry I just realised that your post was quite a long time ago, but i hope this information is still useful for any current gerbil gerbil owners.


----------



## Stephanie Wood (Jul 24, 2021)

I'd buy actual small animal popcorn. Then you have no worries! Mine loves it


----------

